# one for the leopard gecko boffs :)



## Kris_sayer (Mar 16, 2007)

so a talbino patternless eclipse (ember) put to a supersnow talbino eclipse het murphys patternless. get a mack snow patternless talbino eclipse at best the other half will be het for patternless? if this is correct..... where the hell can i find a combo morph SS Talbino eclipse het for MP ???


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

make one?

what exactly are you asking? i might be being thick but its not clear what you`re aiming at?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

*FIRST.*

Talbino eclipse patternless X Talbino eclipse super snow HET Patternless = .

Talbino eclipse snow HET Patternless/SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless SPLIT Super snow.

==========

*THEN OFFSPRING TO OFFSPRING.*

Talbino eclipse snow patternless SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse snow patternless SPLIT Super snow = .

Talbino eclipse patternless.
Talbino eclipse snow patternless SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse super snow patternless.

==========

*OR OFFSPRING TO PARENT.*

Talbino eclipse snow patternless SPLIT Super snow X Talbino eclipse super snow HET Patternless = .

Talbino eclipse snow patternless SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse snow HET Patternless/SPLIT Super snow.
Talbino eclipse super snow patternless.
Talbino eclipse super snow HET Patternless.


----------



## C4RL (Jun 9, 2010)

I think it will be very hard to locate a Super Raptor Het for Patternless :devil:


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

^^^ maybe slightly difficult, hmmm he very difficult lol


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*damn near impossible....*

*I agree damn near impossible sums it up. *
*There are virtually no Super Raptors about for sale let alone the additional het and if they do come up they are BIG money, Steve Sykes has one available go look at the price tag ha! same with Super Eclipses too, very few available for sale and again large price tags. You will def have to start at the bottom and work your way up, tis what we're all doing :2thumb:*


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

Would there be any point adding the murphy patternless to a leo with no pattern???????????

Phil


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Phil75 said:


> Would there be any point adding the murphy patternless to a leo with no pattern???????????
> 
> Phil


Murphy patternless and Patternless is the same trait.


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

gazz said:


> Murphy patternless and Patternless is the same trait.


Sorry i think you have miss understood my point.

A super snow tremper albino eclipse basically super raptor. Is a white or near white leo with no pattern. This guy mentioned being het for patternless so that can only be the murphy patternless. So why add the murphy patternless to a leo that is already patternless i cant see that it would make any visual improvement.

Please correct me if i am missing something?

Phil


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Phil75 said:


> Sorry i think you have miss understood my point.
> 
> A super snow tremper albino eclipse basically super raptor. Is a white or near white leo with no pattern.


A Talbino eclipse super snow is a so called "Super RAPTOR" and all are fully patterned, 
They only look patternless when incubated for (LIGHT), When incubated for (DARK) there full of patterning.

Like so.
Super Raptor | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

gazz said:


> A Talbino eclipse super snow is a so called "Super RAPTOR" and all are fully patterned,
> They only look patternless when incubated for (LIGHT), When incubated for (DARK) there full of patterning.
> 
> Like so.
> Super Raptor | Flickr - Photo Sharing!



Thanx


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

gazz said:


> A Talbino eclipse super snow is a so called "Super RAPTOR" and all are fully patterned,
> They only look patternless when incubated for (LIGHT), When incubated for (DARK) there full of patterning.
> 
> Like so.
> Super Raptor | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


 
well this has really got me thinking as i have 4 mixed up eggs which are either super raptors or tremper supersnows they were incubated at 80f there are two which have white washed nose's possibly a 3rd too,
i will get up a thread with them all on including the 2 male super raptors which were incubated at 89f and still a crisp white


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

53bird said:


> well this has really got me thinking as i have 4 mixed up eggs which are either super raptors or tremper supersnows they were incubated at 80f there are two which have white washed nose's possibly a 3rd too,
> i will get up a thread with them all on including the 2 male super raptors which were incubated at 89f and still a crisp white



_*This is why I was asking you for face shots of the Tremper Super Snows, I didn't want you selling yourself short hun :2thumb:*_


----------

